# Amazing find!



## Jarhead (Feb 4, 2005)

[]

 Hi to all,
 I met with an old friend today that owned an excavating business since the fifties.
 I did a little bartering with hima and came home with an amazing collection of bottles.
 One was a cream bottle with a wide mouth. I cleaned it and drank my dinner milk out of it. Milk never tasted so good since the milkman delivered it 35 years ago or so to our door and I drank the cream right out of top. That was heaven. There are some bottle here that I am a little shocked in seeing. I almost do not know what to think. Any ideas?

 Jarhead


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Jarhead, welcome to the forum.[] You've come to the right place to learn about your bottles.[8|]  Take some time to look through the different threads; you might discover some pictures, descriptions, and conversations about bottles that you may already have.[] You'll also see that we're very* formal * here, take a secret oath to join and have to pay monthly dues......nah, we're just a bunch of bottle nuts, make that people nuts about bottles.[8D]  If you can, post some pictures, or give us some descriptions, we're all here to share and learn.  Welcome again.[]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Norm,

 I'll go get the camera


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh yeah,

 how do I attach the pictures?


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 4, 2005)

Go to the menus top of the forum page and click on the help and follow instructions on how to upload a picture.  Pay particular attention to sizing, crop as much of the background as possible, or gasp!  You'll hear from ROGER or CHRIS!!!!![]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks again Norm,
 How much later will folks be up on the forum tonight?


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 4, 2005)

You're in for a pleasant suprise Jarhead!  Our members here harken from the 4 corners of the Earth![] The Forum resides in England, Thanks to Roger, we've moderators in OZ, (Australia) - terrible flesh eating people!![8D] stuffy New Englanders ahem, Southern Aristocrats, Mid Atlantic Buttle Junkies, South Western dust diggers, (they don't have real soil down there), California Bottle Dreamers, North Western Hostettler Hunters, Let's see, Mid-western Milk Bottle Hounds, Canadian Royal - Mounted Dump Diggers and on and on and on...... So there's likely to be someone on 24 hrs!

 Opps, forgot about the New Yorkers - they just try to keep up with the New Englanders[8D]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Norm,

 The pictures are taken and on the computer.
 Only there are 13 of them!
 If it is not ok to post pictures uncropped then I think that 13 pics would probably go over like a lead balloon. I tried to crop them in Paint but they go off of the screen so that I cannot crop them without losing some of the pic.
 Can I email them to members who wish to see them?

 Jarhead


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey Norm...you forgot about us Baker Cityites who collect 3-in-1 bottles and green soda bottles that traveled all the way across the U.S.[]   

 Welcome to the forum Jarhead...I can't help but wonder what 35 year old milk tasted like though?[]...I just posted a reply on "What is it? After 1900"  about milk bottles...do I see a trend here?

 Keep on barterin'....

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, Here they are







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

That's the start to a nice bottle addiction, er, Collection![]  That crush is in fine shape, I guessing I see a Hoods Sarsparilla, Mrs. Winslows Soothing Syrup(?), Spavin cure for human flesh(?), 3 in 1 oil, The reliable Old-Time Preparation by Dr Peter Fahrney & Sons, a nice chemical with stopper, Palmer's something Wire ?.  Now what you can do is post one or two at a time a little larger.  Do you reside in the Northeast?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Great!

 I want to sell some.

 What are they worth?

 How about this one


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Oops!

 Try that again.

 Now you know why they call me Jarhead


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

Jarhead, what's the dimensions on that Smith's? It looks like it says "Imitation" under Vanilla Flavoring, and price is $1.00?  Also can you make out the mfg's address?  I wonder how long they've been making imitation flavorings?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Norm,

 The dimensions are 7 and 1/2 tall and 2 and 5/16 in diameter.
 It does say imitation, The price $1.00
 Bottle by Western buyers Assn. Aberdeen Washington.
 I wonder as well how long they have been making imitation flavorings.

 Jarhead


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow! That's a lot of Vanilla!  I'm guessing 'Western Buyers Association' was/is a bulk supplier to bakeries or grocery stores?  Kind of like today's 'Associated Grocers' - AG, or Sisco? That's up near DocjHostetter's neck of the woods, I'll bet he'd 'dig up' some information.[8D]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

That'd be great! 

 Since I cannot find anything on it.

 How about this one?
 The dimensions are
 13 3/4 tall by 5 1/4 diameter


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

That's a nice looking chemists bottle, not sure if the stopper is original to it though; I would expect it to sit lower in the neck, especially with the really dangerous nasty stuff (sulpheric acid[:'(])it held.  By the way, you really got the hang of posting pics here on the forum, nice job.[]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

I wondered about that stopper too.

 It is blue/green while the bottle is clear.
 It looks like the liquid inside is water seepage with a little chemical residue.
 I suspect the stopper if changed then was done so prior to being buried.
 Any idea as to the value?
 I'm hoping to strike it rich[]
 That's alot of the fun for me with this old stuff.
 You never know when your gonna get the bottle worth $$$

 Jarhead


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

Ah, well er, I don't want to throw dirt (we hate water at our dig sites) on your dreams of riches, but the truly valuable bottles are getting hard to get, unless you have the cash or luck of finding an untouched site.  But a lot of us aren't in it for the money, it's the thrill of the hunt, the estacy of the discovery, the heartbreak of cyriosis,(sp) opps, got carried away.[]


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

It's fun to look!


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are four little bottles.

 Largest is Kendall's Spavin cure for human flesh.
 Others are Dr. Thompson's eye water, Murine eye remedy and the last one is labeled, "Omega oil It's Green"
 The Omega Chemical Company New York


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 5, 2005)

Does anyone know where I would go to sell these bottles?


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

You can tell I am new.I put my amazing find under amazing buy.So if you want to see something creepy,look under amazing buys and see what I dug up.Sorry,I,m not blond I promise I,m a redhead.Nothing meant bad against blonds o.k.?I have blond friends.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

If you really want to sell them, you'll do fairly well on ebay.  If you don't want to pay their listing/selling costs try the ioffer.com site.  If it was me, I'd hold on to the better ones, you have the begining of a nice collection.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Norm,

 You know, I would like to keep them. I just have some business
 traveling to do and do not know how to keep them safe in the meantime.
 I'd like to hoard all of the antique bottles that I can find. I just love selling
 things as well. I'm a fully hooked barterer. I like to sell/trade everything 
 I can. I do so much of it that I'd wind up with a warehouse in no time.
 Maybe I can buy a large styrofoam block and bore holes in it to protect the bottles?
 I like the big sulfuric acid bottle, The ceramic Vanilla bottle, the heavy Orange Crush
 bottle and I am already using the Dairylea cream bottle for a drinking glass.

 Jarhead


----------



## bearswede (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey, Norm...

 I just saw your post about "stuffy New Englanders"... I resemble that remark!!!

 Oh, and by the way, it's "oops" not "opps"...


 Ron

 PS... New Englanders aren't stuffy, we're just stiff and pretentious...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 7, 2005)

G'day and welcome Jarhead.
 Nice stuff you have there, I just thought I'd post so you can see I'm not a terrible flesh eating person as Norm would have you thinking, not on mondays anyhow [:-] mondays I just nibble [] .  We have a huge range of people here from all over the world and all interests in the collecting world, looks like you will fit right in [] .


----------



## leigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Jarhead, I`m Leigh the new amber bottle nut. Can you show me your amber bottles? I`m always looking for a cool new bottle!!!! Thanks Leigh


----------



## Tandy (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi jarhead, nothing wrong with jars, nothing at all. Oh, by the way, I hail from Oz, and like Irish, I'm not always a terrible flesh eating person either! A warm welcome to you, and as Irish says, you have nice stuff there, and again, we do have a huge range of people here from all over the world and all interests in the collecting world, looks like you will fit right in. 

 We Aussies are present in good numbers also!


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 1, 2005)

Good stuff...


----------

